# Brave Mexican Rescue Dog



## mellowyellow (Sep 3, 2021)

Frida saved 12 people and found 40 bodies. She participated in 53 missions in Mexico, Haiti, Guatemala and Ecuador. She was part of the Mexican Navy’s Special Forces and retired in 2019 after ten years in service.


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2021)

I saw a documentary once on a school in Greece (I think it was Greece) where they train the water rescue dogs.  The funny thing was that there was a dog that was an instructor.  They send a couple of newbies out with her and she shows them the ropes.


----------

